# Who keeps the boxes (and what do you do with them...)?



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

The good news about large scale is its "large" scale. The bad news is its "large" scale... Initially I dutifully packed and repacked the rolling stock according to the train I was making up, and then I got tired of that, so I've taken to leaving the cars unboxed (finding a place to put _them_ is another discussion...), but I can't (yet) find it within me to throw out the boxes... I keeping thinking that I'll need them for ebaying, or maybe they'll have some collector value with their cartons, etc. So now, I have twice as much space devoted to rolling stock as originally... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif I've flattened the cardboard for the aristo stuff and boxed up the foam inserts, but some, like the Bachmanns, are trays... Then there's the cartons for the locos (13, last count) might wanna ship those for repair or something sometime... 

I don't have a garage, and my rec room is already full of all of my other hobbies and crap, and my yard is filling up with track and "garden" railway. Urrrgggggg! 

So. Is there any _real_ collector value to any of this stuff ( and I'm assuming if its been used, then, no, likely). Does the fact of carton mean anything to you when buying used? I'll admit, it prejudices my purchase sometimes, especially if I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it. Then there was the bunch of rolling stock I picked up from an estate sale, all nicely boxed.... Would I have bought it otherwise? Would the estate have benefited more or less from having the stock cartoned? 

(I just reread all this. Boy, I'm a mess. Hello, my name is Paul and, apparently, I'm a trainaholic and I need to get on with my life. LOL!)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
Currently all the stuff I have with boxes in still in boxes. Since I've moved no less than 8 times since finally buying a house I plan on staying in a while having most things boxed has saved me a headache or two. I've bought stuff however without boxes and have no thoughts of trying to acquire (collector) boxes for that rolling stock. It's been boxed up to move but not in orginal boxes. I've not yet thought much about what I'll do with the boxes eventually. Some I'll likely keep such as loco boxes. I think the roling stock boxes will likely go away however. Some items will be modifed and will likely not ever fit back into the original boxes? Another thigns ot consider. Dedicating that much space to storage too is problematic. Effectively doubling the amount of space needed, some for the cars and locos and some for the boxes they came in. No easy solutions. 

Chas


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains are on shelves in the basement, all the boxes are up in the attic in big boxes.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB boxes are kind of like Lionel O scale boxes...some people are silly enough to not only BUY them, but pay you adequately to SHIP them. Accucraft, and Aster boxes are the same. 

Bachmann, Aristocraft and USA Trains boxes OTOH seem to be mostly landfill refugees. 

There is a word that can be used to sum it up..."priorities". Are you more worried about what the stuff you have is worth after you're gone, or with having space for more toys? The original box is nice, but not the deciding factor when buying a used item, at least not for me. I buy trains to run, look at, and enjoy, I don't collect boxes. 

Note: When I bought my new TV (because the old, and I mean OLD one died) I was reading the warantee card and it said for service you were supposed to send the thing in it's "original packaging" back to their service center in Kansas or someplace. Um, no thanks. -- First, the box for a 27" TV is big enough to sleep in. Second, shipping a huge heavy box of ANYTHING halfway across the country would be about half the price of another TV...soooo, after I verified that it worked, the box went "elsewhere". If it dies I'll see if the local guy can fix it. -- priorities


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

My empties are stored in the attic.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Attic with mine or they have models in them in storage. 

I have sold LGB boxes before (old shoebox style). I even had a mint 3019N LGB box (yellow) with the sales slip from when the model sold in the 1970s, but no model, paid $0.25 for it at a junk store. A few years later a mint (no box) 3019N turned up and a match was made.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I keep my boxes and store my trains in them when they are not out for running. I have a back room stacked full of empty and still full boxes of locos and rolling stock. Since I only typically run 1-3 different trains at a time, I switch them out over the summer between my coal, misc flat bed freight, boxcar/refer, tank, grain, and passenger trains. 

In fact, I'm looking for some additional boxes for some rolling stock I bought used. If anyone has boxes for the Aristo grain hoppers they want to give away or sell. I'll take them. Also I need a box for the USA Trains F-3 Locomotive B unit (or the A unit box would work as well). 

Ed


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I try to keep as many boxes as I can find room for. When space runs out I start by discarding the boxes to the items that I think I am least likely to ever want to sell on eBay (if I ever want to or have to get out of this hobby. 











Since Bachmann rolling stock costs the least, the Bachmann boxes are the first to go. This is on the basis that I don't think too many people would pay $15 to ship a $15 item. Also the old Bachmann boxes were such that I doubt I could ever repack something right in them. 

When someone offers something on eBay including the box I am willing to pay more - not because of extra value but because I suspect that someone who kept the box probably took better care of what is being sold (based on a picture). Also a factory box (LGB and similar) is more likely to protect whatever I am buying during shipment to me. The alternative is to trust that the seller knows how to pack and takes the time to pack right and has the materials to pack right. 

Additionally if I am no longer around when my "stuff" gets sold the boxes with the factory numbers are more likely to help someone find whatever belongs in the box and that it will then get sold properly identified. 

Jerry 

Posted By Skip on 04/25/2008 8:04 AM 
Does the fact of carton mean anything to you when buying used?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

put my train boxes up under the roof. after more than two decades took them down and dusted them off for moving. 
there is a lot of space under the roof of the new house too. 

if you got the space, keep them.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

The attic is a possible idea - once I throw out the boxes I remember being up there for stuff I no longer have.... Anybody collect National Geographics? I think I've got a few years from the 60s through the 70s up there too...


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep the boxes for my engines but EVERYTHING else goes to landfill/recycling/garbage. I used to keep magazines too but I got out of that habit by giving them to the local library. 

Many years ago I had a weekend job at United Van Lines. I learned only one useful thing there. Toss out those National Geographics as soon as you get them. Do you know what a 25 year supply of those things weigh? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

Dave


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Boxes? Trains come in boxes? 

Seriously, mine go to the landfill. Not much of what I own either came in a box to begin with, or could fit back in the original packaging if it did. No point in keeping 'em. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Since my trains are all stacked on shelves. I'm glad I had the boxes.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I am retired and will not move again, so I get rid of the boxes. My last move was to downsize and my wife made me get rid of anything not used for a while, including the boxes. I keep the cars on shelves and in cabinets in my shop where they are protected. When I take them to a meet, I wrap them in terrycloth towels and transport them in large plastic tubs. My locomotives are transported in carriers or padded plastic tool boxes, which are stored in an outside shed when not being used. Frankly, I never used the boxes when I had them and mostly sold or traded items without the boxes. My vote is to get rid of them.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I do as Dave just keep the boxes for engines. Just don't have the room. Besides my kid will have to worry about getting rid of my trains. "NOT ME".


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

We save all the boxes for our locomotives as well as cars. We built a loft in the Garage just for empty train boxes! Its a good idea to keep your locomotive boxes in case you have to send them back to the manufacturer for repair.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann Big Hauler range: 

The red outer boxes will flat pack: I keep them in my garage roof space and keep the locos and rolling stock in the polystyrene packing trays that they came in. 

Aristo-Craft: 

The inner box containing the loco or stock is put into the outer (lid) leaving an open box which is ideal for storage and carrying. 

All these, when not running, are kept in a lockable purpose built storage cupboard - which is now almost full. I have nearly 50 items of stock between the two ranges.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep everything: boxes and all the content. I'm always afraid I'll toss the contents and keep the empty box. 



Mark


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Jerry..that is I won't purchase any trains on eBay without the original box & packing materials. I save all boxes incl. the ones that the powerpacks & acc. come in. I'll probably rent a storage unit just for the boxes!! No way I can just throw out the boxes for the USA Hudson & Accucraft loco's. Biggest box will be the USAT Big Boy box! 

Lionel boxes are big business in the O Gauge world..you never heard the story of somebody bidding around $3,500.00 for a empty Lionel box?? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've moved the RR 3 times, I always save boxes and cases if possible. plus if you sale trains many folks like boxes. Attic with scrap lumber layed out right can store many a boxes.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a car for every year I was at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW. Those are the only cars still in boxes. The only other box I have is one engine that I got from Marty. Everything else I toss. 

If you want to get rid of the boxes but dont have the heart to. Just leave them where they will anoy your wife. She will get rid of them for you.


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in the chuck the boxes category. It is extremely unlikely that I'll be returning anything to the mainland, and space is at a premium. 
I do however, keep the upper foam packaging for my locomotives for use as a cradle when working on them. 

Regards,


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a thought... 

If you are going to throw the boxes away you might think about keeping the end flap with the product identification. 

That way if you should have a fire and your layout was destroyed you would have some sort of proof of what you owned. Instructions are an alternative but often are not specific as to the model number. 

A lot of people customize or weatherize their trains and many run them outside. If so the chances are that a buyer would be less interested in the boxes or the trains. I (for one) will not buy or even bid on anything that has been modified or has evidence of having been run outside (but that is just me). 

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in just the oppisite of Jerry, I 've had a number of folks want to buy my weathered cars and motified couplers so they (the buyer) does not have to or is unable.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Marty, 

I agree. Properly weathered and modified trains can have a significantly higher value. The problem is finding the buyers who appreciate and recognize the quality of the work done because they don't want to pay for work that might have been done by a total incompetent such as... 

me.  

I've (accidentally) ended up with a few items that had been modified and found one loco was so well done that the seller did not even know it had been repainted but I've also received items that were poorly done and unfairly represented. 

In both cases I ended up with products that were not what the bid descriptions represented and the buyers had to give me discounts off the sale price to avoid negative feedback. 

I would guess that a well done customization might draw a significantly higher price when the potential buyers can see and touch what they are buying. A LGB Mogul I bought was very likely worth a lot more than I paid for it (a lot of excellent work went into it) but I still insisted on a partial refund because what was important to me was that a scratch on the boiler would reveal the green plastic under the black paint. 

I was not suggesting that customized products are not worth more but rather that they might not bring as much as a factory original model on eBay. It is only with factory original products that a buyer has a good idea of what to expect from a product that he cannot see or touch but simply view what may be a poor photo of. 

As far as I know no one has ever done a study of how customized models sell on eBay compared with factory models so I am only guessing. It would be interesting if there was a well done comparison study. 

Cheers, 

Jerry 

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/26/2008 7:41 AM
I'm in just the oppisite of Jerry, I 've had a number of folks want to buy my weathered cars and motified couplers so they (the buyer) does not have to or is unable.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

My boxes are in the garage rafters, why....I'm not sure either.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep the boxes for locomotives, all the others go in the trash/recyle bin. All the rolling stock on on shelves in the garage in position to be put on the layout. Boxes just take up too much room.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Boxes? We don't need no steenking boxes!"


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no room for the boxes other than those for the locomotives which I might need for obvious reasons. Once these large-scale pieces of rolling stock enter Alaska, that is where they stay. As far as I am concerned they have found their permanent home. I sure hope I don't eat my words later.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep some of the boxes but for the most part its on items I think i may sell as well. I keep the locomotive boxes primarily as I like how they are stored in there. I havent yet found a better way to store locos yet so I will hold on to those boxes. For my rolling stock I have large rubbermaid totes I fill with cars when I go to Open Houses. 2 of them can fit a 10 car intermodal train w/ containers so it works out pretty nice and they are easy to carry ( ok a little awkward ....lol). For my New RR I'm setting up a 5 or 6 track yard in my shed and driving out the majority of my rolling stock. I should have the ability on my new RR to store most of my rolling stock on tracks so its easy to run on Open House days. Putting in a very large passing siding which should fit 2 good size trains by itself.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

My cars are on various storage shelves in the house and garage, the boxes are in the attic...very few get tossed as I am *CERTAIN* to be moving across country within the next 5 years or so...


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, some great responses. After reading the complete thread i asked my darling wife about the train boxes (this is a very organized and neat person) and if she wanted me to get rid of them. She said that after I had read several of the responses she felt like jumping up and putting the 4 aristo rolling stock boxes in the attic so I wouldn't throw them away. she said, "We are saving the train boxes!" End of subject for me.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

When I had to dismantle my garden railroad almost two years ago, I was glad that I still had most of my boxes. Of course some kits will not go back into their box once they are assembled, and some of my things never were purchased with a box. 

That is when one has to get creative. I have modified boxes to accomodate modifications to the cars. An example are the boxes for the LGB tip-bucket mine cars. I recently converted them to Kadee couplers and had to build a "lean-to" at the back so the cars would go back into their boxes. The first photo illustrates what I mean. 














The Kadee 831 couplers fit with the least amount of cutting, but they did make the car longer. The second photo shows how the "lean-to" extension allows the car to fit back into its box. The extra material was cut from some old corrugated plastic campaign signs a friend of mine gave me. The box lid was cut and folded to cover the extension when the box is closed. The white dots on the car frame are common glazing putty. I had to cover the points of the screws used to mount the draft gear boxes. Once the putty "skins," it will be painted engine black. 














Yours, 
David Meashey 


P.S. I had a hard time to get the photo files to display. This is one reason why I don't post much anymore. It is so frustrating trying to post a photo. I had to go to the Bachmann site so I could see how the code should be.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

If you've ever dealt with an terminally anal collector, you know that they go over the boxes with a magnifying glass before they even look at the stuff inside! They want a 70s vintage train in a box that looks like it was just shipped from China. BUT, they will pay you only a miniscule amount of what it's worth for all that perfection. So, if you keep your boxes, keep them in as perfect condition as you can. But if you throw away your boxes, it won't change the price that a cheapskate collector will pay for your stuff that much, it will just sell faster!


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I would keep all the boxes too, if I had as much storage room as Jerry. ;-) Alas, my wife doesn't like the idea of having one of those large steel warehouses out back. I'm on board with just keeping the boxes from the nicer engines, and those are in my tiny attic. Of course most of the stuff I have was acquired second hand, so they usually come in bubble wrap and peanuts. 

Paul


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I had a good reminder of the value of the boxes today. 

The mail delivery included a box containing a LGB F7 ABA that I bought used without boxes. The seller wrapped everything nicely in thin bubble wrap and shipped it all in one box. 

I was very lucky in that it appears that everything is OK but (especially if it had been shipped around Christmas) with the very thin bubble wrap it would not have been a surprise if something or everything had been damaged in shipment. There was a single gouge in the box and a tear in the wrapping but it seems to have missed the locos. 

Had there been any damage it would have been a real mess determining who was liable for the damages. I am sure that the Post Office would have declined responsibility for insufficient packaging and the shipper may have declined responsibility claiming it was OK when he shipped it. 

If the locos had been shipped in LGB boxes there would have been Styrofoam encasing each of the locomotives. If I ever have to reship these locos anywhere I will regret not having the boxes to ship them in. 

I would strongly recommend that at least the boxes for all locos should be kept. 

Should there be anyone with LGB F7A, F7B, Mogul or Mikado boxes that they intend to throw away I'd be happy to pay the cost of shipping those empty boxes to me. 

Jerry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i agree with jerry on several points 
boxes may tend to show more care concerning used items-it provides me with a sense of completeness to the item if nothing else 
boxes are great for storing items without damages to paint and details, and especially shipping- i call this the SICKNESS-it afflicts me in n scale and g scale-especially for those of us with more trains than the layout can store, or differing eras, roads, countrys, you now the drill....see a train /scene mag. book that inspires you, make train, take em out, run em, put em away, take em out run em put em away, ad nauseum........ 
boxes, to me, a non-collector but decided red box fan, are part of the fun, not unlike those great old orange and blue lionel boxes that excited me so much as a child 
i wont buy a used item without a box anymore-and in the past i have bought about 4-5, new, unboxed, cars at super low prices-why, because they are more difficult to store and to protect, the red haired step children to some extent, if you will 
i do this with my lgb and non lgb items alike-it seems things get beat up enough even with care


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Since the future layout is 725 miles away, I modify/ paint/ weather the loco's and rolling stock here. Boxes are kept for future transport. The problem is, while the number of pieces increase, space decreases. Here I need the boxes, there I won't. Here I'm nearly out of space, out there is 140-acres and a monster barn. Go figure!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I have been cleaning the attic a couple hours at a time. After my earlier comment, I did pitch two LGB "window" boxes, both damaged/dupes. Found a bunch of HO boxes, some keep, some pitch. I did keep two HUGE shipping boxes for Bachmann 1:20.3 locos. I figure if I ever go to sell them, it would be nice to have those.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

One word about boxes: 

TERMITES! 

A few years ago I was surprised to discover termites had attacked some of my boxes. 

This was very strange because the boxes were over 6 feet above a concrete floor (with a crack in it) and there was no visible evidence of the termites until I had a reason to move some of the boxes. 

The picture I posted is an old photo and the boxes that were attacked are the brown cardboard ones on the top left. The termites went inside the outer boxes and attacked the boxes inside them as well. Strangely I never did see any actual termites but Terminex confirmed that the damage had been done by termites. 

The termites did not go up the painted untreated wood shelving I had built but up through and (unseen) behind the wall coming out at the boxes as if somehow they had detected the tasty boxes through the wall. 

For whatever reason the termites loved the Aristo-Craft boxes but did not seem to care much for the LGB boxes (draw your own conclusions from that). 

So, if you do keep boxes you might want to check them every once in awhile just to be safe. 

Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 04/29/2008 12:56 PM
I had a good reminder of the value of the boxes today. 

If the locos had been shipped in LGB boxes there would have been Styrofoam encasing each of the locomotives. If I ever have to reship these locos anywhere I will regret not having the boxes to ship them in. 
I would strongly recommend that at least the boxes for all locos should be kept. 
Jerry 








When shipping older LGB style loco boxes, all is not as easy, as you have the foam on one side, the cardboard on the other. 

When shipping these, I take HEAVY printing paper and "giftwrap" the LGB box. Then I wrap tape around the wrapped box. This is then put in a larger popcorn lined box and packed until tight and nothing moves. 

Time consuming? Yes (both to send and for the new owner to open), but better than how many are sent and no chance of the box opening, model moving and or damage.


----------

